# is it legal to shoot fox squirrels?



## chp.cheatham

We are covered up with Fox squirrels. Is it legal to shoot them or are they protected? I have asked and have been told yes you can shoot them and also told no they are protected. Can't find it in the regs.


----------



## jth678

yes you can shoot them.


----------



## arrendale8105

There just aren't as many around as there use to be so to many people its taboo to shoot them.  Also i have heard they are twice as tough.


----------



## jason bales

arrendale8105 said:


> There just aren't as many around as there use to be so to many people its taboo to shoot them.  Also i have heard they are twice as tough.



twice as tuff is a understatment I have shot them with a .22 throught the chest and they hit the ground running


----------



## Gordief

17HMR...they'll hit the ground dead.


----------



## bigrob82

I believe he means they are tuff to eat and they are that


----------



## Just BB

They make a pretty mount but other than that, I leave them alone.


----------



## long beards

very tough 3 6 shot 3inch mags and he was still tryin to hang on


----------



## SouthernBeagles

Cook em in a crock pot! Makes great BBQ


----------



## Cottontail

If i couldnt kill a squirrel with 3 inch magnums 6 shot i would leave them alone!


----------



## 10gaugemeow

i shot squirrels with 3.5" #6 2 1/4 oz from my 10 ga . works good . the only place i seen fox squirrels is where there are deer also ?


----------



## redneckacorn

we got plenty round here shot one out of my buds pecan orchard a few weeks ago. Aint no shortage of them around here, we see em all the time.


----------



## germag

It's just a squirrel....yeah, you can shoot them.


----------



## db2teg

i shot one this wknd at allatoona getting it mounted


----------

